# Got Knobkerrie?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

A.KA. the Shillelagh, the Zulu Throwing Club, the Swagger Stick, the Gentleman Cane….?!

I saved a piece of ChokeCherry from a dead section of a tree in my last back yard. I really hoped the head would be larger than it is but I offset the size by filling1”x4” bored-out hole with lead. I haven’t weighed it but it does have a nice snap to when giving it a swing.
I’m going to keep sanding it down past the 180grit that I’ve started and get that shape just right. It could be a walking cane but at this length it is comfortable to support a tired knee if needed. I do imagine it coming nearly to a point with a worthy thickness in the middle for balanced swinging and crowd clearing.
I’ll keep you posted! Mo


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

That's gonna be a sweet one! A couple of mine have a similar shaped head.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Very nice! I have an old table leg filled with lead by the front door for that purpose 😂.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is my favorite, a deformed elk antler, on a ash shaft with a a 3/4" steel shaft running through 1 \2 of it.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice one Cass! I have some whitetail antlers and I'm looking to use it as a topper for a hiking staff.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> That's gonna be a sweet one! A couple of mine have a similar shaped head.
> 
> View attachment 356144
> View attachment 356145


Wow!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my favorite, a deformed elk antler, on a ash shaft with a a 3/4" steel shaft running through 1 \2 of it.
> View attachment 356151
> View attachment 356152
> View attachment 356151
> ...


Wow again!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

These are all neat AF! i have a couple but nowhere near as nice looking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

We’ve got a lot of Nut Crackers around here!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I've got some weirder ones also!!! That's a mild one!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow!


To be fair, I only made the three knob top ones in the first picture.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dang you guys have some nice walking around sticks. I'm working on a hiking stick myself, when I get some more done on it I'll post pictures.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Well damn guys, looks like I need to add Shillelagh to the list of stuff to make.
@Cass - Ouch! I would not want to get hit with that!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice stuff guys! Cass how to you bore out the center to insert the steel bar please?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing craftsmanship by everyone👏 Thanks for sharing


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> A.KA. the Shillelagh, the Zulu Throwing Club, the Swagger Stick, the Gentleman Cane….?!
> 
> I saved a piece of ChokeCherry from a dead section of a tree in my last back yard. I really hoped the head would be larger than it is but I offset the size by filling 1”1”x4” bored out hole with lead. I haven’t weighed it but it does have a nice snap to when giving it a swing.
> I’m going to keep sanding it down past the 180grit that I’ve started and get that shape just right. It could be a walking cane but at this length it is comfortable to support a tired knee if needed. I do imagine it coming nearly to a point with a worthy thickness in the middle for balanced swinging and crowd clearing.
> ...


Haha looks good kinda like a stick from an 18 speed fuller just need a high low range switch on it 😁 little brother trucker side kick


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reading of these from the Zulu prospective it all came down to tenderizing and knocking on doors. Status did come into play on some level with elaborate decor and was often just tucked into a waist belt. It seems that throwing them as a hunting tool was perhaps more evident than that of a walking stick. I’m not sure the Zulu had any knee or hip problems due to BigMac poisoning…??!🙉


----------



## Elsenham 177 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here's one I made last year from a piece of hazel


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Elsenham 177 said:


> View attachment 356188
> 
> Here's one I made last year from a piece of hazel


Yea that is the real deal for sure. I’d have to get up into the foothills to find one of those. It’d be worth the trip for sure.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, bored the hole with a long bit for running wires, and then I added a drill extension to make it longer


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I havent built one,, but watched a vid of a guy making on on YT the other day. Its on my list,,,, you fellas have some nice looking builds there.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow Mo, That is nice.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Wow Mo, That is nice.


Thanks Stu—-we’ll see if I can get some more time on it this week!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's one that I've been working on for a little while. It's dogwood and wisteria. It's 36" long and is beautifully weighted. It has Plenty of pop if you find yourself in a bad predicament.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Here's one that I've been working on for a little while. It's dogwood and wisteria. It's 36" long and is beautifully weighted. It has Plenty of pop if you find yourself in a bad predicament.
> View attachment 356298
> View attachment 356299
> View attachment 356301


Oh and I bet strong as heck too?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Reading of these from the Zulu prospective it all came down to tenderizing and knocking on doors. Status did come into play on some level with elaborate decor and was often just tucked into a waist belt. It seems that throwing them as a hunting tool was perhaps more evident than that of a walking stick. I’m not sure the Zulu had any knee or hip problems due to BigMac poisoning…??!🙉


there is a man on IG -Bwanabadgerbushcraft- who makes and throws something similiar called a "rungoo" sort of like a large rabbit stick


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oh and I bet strong as heck too?
> For sure! The wisteria is completely included in the dogwood. It's like built in sinew.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> there is a man on IG -Bwanabadgerbushcraft- who makes and throws something similiar called a "rungoo" sort of like a large rabbit stick


I’ll check it out! Although I’ll need a rabbit around 6’2”, 240lbs as a target!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. We’ve got those vines all over this place. I’ll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am ready to call this project ‘mostly done’! Sanded to 220grit instead of the 2000grit I thought I was going to do. Then one treatment of BLO followed by one treatment of Wipe-On-Poly followed by a rubdown with 220grit followed by a brown-bag burnish followed by paste wax on a buffing wheel. It looks raw and a little rough and ready to assist me in keeping my personal space intact. I’ll likely slip a cane tip on the end so that the BrownShirts don’t see it as a lead-weighted club. I might add a leather wrap under the head as I have wondered if it would take a split there upon impact. There is plenty of lumber around the lead ‘thumb’ encased within. I guess if I ever have to discover the capability of this Knobkerrie then my fan has definitely hit the schatt.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Very nice lookin noggin knocker. 👌


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am ready to call this project ‘mostly done’! Sanded to 220grit instead of the 2000grit I thought I was going to do. Then one treatment of BLO followed by one treatment of Wipe-On-Poly followed by a rubdown with 220grit followed by a brown-bag burnish followed by paste wax on a buffing wheel. It looks raw and a little rough and ready to assist me in keeping my personal space intact. I’ll likely slip a can tip on the end so that the BrownShirts don’t see it as a lead-weighted club. I might add a leather wrap under the head as I have wondered if it would take a split there upon impact. There is plenty of lumber around the lead ‘thumb’ encased within. I guess if I ever have to discover the capability of this Knobkerrie then my fan has definitely hit the schatt.
> View attachment 356689


That is really nice Mo. I have taken to carring my BlackSwift Walking Stick everywhere I go.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> That is really nice Mo. I have taken to carring my BlackSwift Walking Stick everywhere I go.


Just looked into those now! I’m thinking this might be the version you have S-E?









When I dug a bit deeper I found some cool inspiration.

















The best part was that I found this pic which I thought was the coolest one, and it happened to be a link right back here to the forum 😂. One that @wll purchased!

















Just Got This ... Can You Spell Smashing Power !


Just got a Shillelagh from Cold Steel, here it is on my living room rug (I installed the tip, but have a black one ordered) Have a Cold Steel African Walking Stick (about 3oz lighter than the Shillelagh, but the same length) ordered and a Blackswift Raven Defensive Cane ordered also (really...




www.slingshotforum.com





Right on @wll! What do you think of it all this time later?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. We’ve got those vines all over this place. I’ll keep my eyes peeled!


I don’t have anything like that that grows out my way! If you’re fortunate enough to come across more than one nice example, let me know!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a nice start Mo!
Those are some nice sticks guys 🍻


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Just looked into those now! I’m thinking this might be the version you have S-E?
> View attachment 356692
> 
> 
> ...


Ohboy that Blackswift with a Mace Head speaks to me! Makes me want to take a walk down a dirty New York alley with one in each hand! Whoa sorry!! Too many ChocoChip cookies after dinner.😳


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Just looked into those now! I’m thinking this might be the version you have S-E?
> View attachment 356692
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Once I started training a bit with the Blackswift, my Blackthorn felt slow. There is something special about the way the Blackswift transfers energy.







b


----------

